# Angler catches scuba diver on fishing line



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/8708684/Angler-catches-scuba-diver-on-fishing-line.html


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

That is some pretty funny stuff. I wonder what the diver thought was happening before he figured out that he was hooked?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Also its where he was hooked!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Many years ago I was taking my son to catch some salmon in a creek full of them, He was real young and my wife was with him in the front (bow) of the boat. We saw an area of water that was a boil of fish and set up to let him catch some fish. There were two sailboats in the bay and I knew one of them was a diver. I realized that it was divers but not until we were casting lines into the boil of water which was there bubbles coming to the surface. We back out of there quickly and went to the creek. There was no dive flag and it was about 65 ft. to the bottom. I don't know how deep they were but it could have got intersting for them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

As divers I think it's our responsibility to put a dive flag out every time we dive. Otherwise, assume the risk. Right?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree but, the guy that I knew was an Alpha Hotel. He has moved south.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Also its where he was hooked!


 YEAH !! OUCH


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a nasty place to get hooked! I would think it was a big hook too as they were sea fishing!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> As divers I think it's our responsibility to put a dive flag out every time we dive. Otherwise, assume the risk. Right?


Yes it is our responsibility ! I used to free dive and grab lines off my dads boat while out fishing. He would have friends or mom ... lucky I never got hooked !!

When actually diving we always displayed a flag on our mast !


----------

